# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Replacing halogen 12V leads?

## trenyboy

Hi guys, 
I have recently been having some issues with a number of my halogen downlights with the connector blocks used on the Crompton enclosures melting/burning out. 
As a result, I have received from Crompton replacement 12V connector leads for all of my fittings to replace between the lamp and the transformer (bypassing this intermediate connector block).  As this is all on the 12V side is it OK (i.e. legal) for me to replace these myself? 
Thanks

----------


## applied

Yeah you'll be fine unplug the transformer it should be plugged in like an appliance.  really I would suggest bining the whole fitting and getting new ones with the heat hood / fire protection as one specially designed unit you can get them for about $13ea

----------


## trenyboy

> Yeah you'll be fine unplug the transformer it should be plugged in like an appliance.

  Unfortunately the transformers are wired in, this would have made it much easier...

----------


## applied

How old are the fittings??

----------


## trenyboy

They'd be about 3 years

----------


## applied

Disappointing if the transformers are fixed into place with screws you could cut the burnt out connectors off and join the new ones using wire connectors this would save a trip up into the ceiling space.   SINGLE SCREW CONNECTOR [CON1] - $12.00 : Electrician Supplies, ready and available for you online right here

----------


## trenyboy

Sorry, probably didn't explain it all that well, the transformers aren't fixed into place, I can remove them through the hole in the ceiling if I remove the fitting & hood, but they are not the plug variety meaning the mains wires are directly connected to the transformer so I can't just unplug and replace with a new one.

----------


## applied

No offense meant but it sounds like they were poorly installed and you should call an electrician out to either screw them in place or install flex leads also probably an earth wire, they call it fixed wiring for a reason.

----------


## trenyboy

Not sure how else they could be installed to be honest, there doesn't appear to be any way to fix them to anything, these are the model and they are sitting inside the roof space:  Possum 240V - 12V Electronic Transformer - Down Light Replacements

----------


## applied

I wouldn't worry about it but there's a couple of slots under that green terminal cover. You will be fine just to swap over the leads just turn off the breaker and go your hardest you can get that cover off by sliding a flat screw driver under it and poping it off. You may need a terminal screwdriver to get the old leads out they are not sensitive to polarity.

----------

